# Christians Watching the Super Bowl?



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Thought provoking article from Mark Jones that is sadly much needed even, especially, in our circles. 

Christians Watching the Super Bowl? - Reformation21 Blog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Thanks for noting this.


----------



## Edm

I really have no interest in the Super Bowl this year. That said, I don't have a church that offers night services now that I have moved.


----------



## MichaelNZ

Record it and watch it on Monday (though you'll probably find out who won before then). An added bonus is that you can fast-forward through all the ads.

In New Zealand it plays on Monday afternoon so there's no issue. I'll be watching it Monday evening.


----------



## BGF

> For Sabbatarians, and those who have taken public vows to adhere to the teaching of the WCF (assuming they haven't taken the now almost obligatory exception at presbytery), I think the issue is pretty straightforward:
> 
> "This Sabbath is to be kept holy unto the Lord when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest all the day from their own works, words, and thoughts about their worldly employments and recreations,but also are taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of His worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy" (WCF 21.8; see also HC, Q. 103).
> - See more at: Christians Watching the Super Bowl? - Reformation21 Blog



This was, for me, the most poignant part of this article. How, as an officer of the church (who took no exceptions), do I read this and not evaluate my Sabbath practices? Thanks to Mark Jones for such a clear, straight forward reminder.


----------



## greenbaggins

I hear the possibility of taping the Super Bowl and watching it later, and am sympathetic somewhat to that concern. However, there is a deeper concern that we must also think about. The players themselves are breaking the Sabbath. Watching it at all, no matter what day we actually watch it, is contributing to their breaking the Sabbath, is it not? While it is certainly true that watching it on a day other than the Sabbath is better than watching it on the Sabbath, there is still this other issue to consider. In my mind, it is somewhat parallel to going out to a restaurant on Sunday. I may not be working, but I am contributing to other people working for pay on the Sabbath day. At the very least, this issue deserves consideration.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## kodos

Amen, Rev. Keister. Well said.


----------



## jfschultz

I agree with Rev. Keister. Consider the scope of the fourth commandment. It not only addresses the individual, but it extends to those who serve the individual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill The Baptist

greenbaggins said:


> I hear the possibility of taping the Super Bowl and watching it later, and am sympathetic somewhat to that concern. However, there is a deeper concern that we must also think about. The players themselves are breaking the Sabbath. Watching it at all, no matter what day we actually watch it, is contributing to their breaking the Sabbath, is it not? While it is certainly true that watching it on a day other than the Sabbath is better than watching it on the Sabbath, there is still this other issue to consider. In my mind, it is somewhat parallel to going out to a restaurant on Sunday. I may not be working, but I am contributing to other people working for pay on the Sabbath day. At the very least, this issue deserves consideration.



I certainly appreciate your sentiment, however if recording the game and watching on another day is tantamount to enabling Sabbath breakers, could not the same be said of patronizing establishments that are open on Sunday even if done on another day?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JML

Bill The Baptist said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the possibility of taping the Super Bowl and watching it later, and am sympathetic somewhat to that concern. However, there is a deeper concern that we must also think about. The players themselves are breaking the Sabbath. Watching it at all, no matter what day we actually watch it, is contributing to their breaking the Sabbath, is it not? While it is certainly true that watching it on a day other than the Sabbath is better than watching it on the Sabbath, there is still this other issue to consider. In my mind, it is somewhat parallel to going out to a restaurant on Sunday. I may not be working, but I am contributing to other people working for pay on the Sabbath day. At the very least, this issue deserves consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly appreciate your sentiment, however if recording the game and watching on another day is tantamount to enabling Sabbath breakers, could not the same be said of patronizing establishments that are open on Sunday even if done on another day?
Click to expand...


I think the difference is that you are at the establishment on a day other than the Lord's Day and the employees are working on that day which is not the Lord's Day. Whatever day, month, year you watch the Super Bowl, you are watching a video of people in the act of Sabbath breaking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edm

This argument could keep on going forever...do you use electricity on the Sabbath? Someone is working at the power plant...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Edm said:


> This argument could keep on going forever...do you use electricity on the Sabbath? Someone is working at the power plant...


How is someone working at the power plant a violation of the standards as it relates to _duties of necessity and mercy (_Isa. 63:13; Matt. 12:1-13)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MichaelNZ

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Edm said:
> 
> 
> 
> This argument could keep on going forever...do you use electricity on the Sabbath? Someone is working at the power plant...
> 
> 
> 
> How is someone working at the power plant a violation of the standards as it relates to _duties of necessity and mercy (_Isa. 63:13; Matt. 12:1-13)?
Click to expand...


These last two posts reminded me of Judaism and their extremely legalistic Sabbath restrictions. The legality of using electricity generated in Israeli power plants on the Sabbath has been debated. Jesus came to set us free from legalism.


----------



## Cymro

If Christians do not keep the Sabbath day, then there is no need of the church. Its observation 
is as obligatory as thou shalt not kill. God's moral reflection as delineated in the commandments
is not subject to relaxation or change. We are commanded to "remember the sabbath day" and
keep it holy. To remember it before it comes,(preparation),remember it when it comes,( participation),
rememember it when past,(meditation), on the Monday and successive days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange

Brothers and Sisters:

This is not really a matter of great debate for someone who holds to the Westminster Standards.

Yes, we can cite using electricity and the like, but we can also distinguish duties of necessity and mercy. We may disagree among ourselves about what such duties are in every case and we may even say things like "I would not ordinarily go to a restaurant but make exception if I'm away from home and there are no clear alternatives." I freely admit then that we may differ about what constitutes duties of necessity and mercy (think of the debates about whether it is permissible to take public transport to Sunday worship). I also admit that the question of when the Sabbath begins and ends is also differently understood and practiced among us. My arguments that follow all assume that the Super Bowl is being regarded as part of the Sabbath proper.

Having said that, dear PB friends, the matter of the Super Bowl, I repeat my opening remark, is not a matter of great debate for someone holding the Westminster Standards (and not scrupling on this point). This is not a case of disputable allowability, under any construction. The Super Bowl is a clear violation of the Standards. It is not something that under any construction might be deemed, even arguably, a work of mercy or necessity. It seems, in fact, very much in line with the prohibition against "recreations," that usage in the plural evoking the language of the Book of Sports that James I issued in 1617 and that was republished under his son Charles I in 1633. 

While good men can differ over instances of duties of necessity or mercy (is x really such a duty?) or differ in their views of when the Sabbath begins and ends, and I am of a mind to believe that we should allow good-conscience differences of application with respect to this--I do not want a new legalism or Pharasaism with respect to these sort of things which seem "in bound" matters--as long as one holds to the Westminster Standards on this point, I do not see see how there can be any reasonable question about the matter: the Super Bowl is a violation of the parameters of the Lord's Day. 

If the office-bearers, and especially the ministers, of the church do not maintain such a view, how can we expect it to be upheld in the church? And if the church does not uphold the Sabbath day, granted that we might have some different interpretations about things that I've mentioned above (what, e.g., constitutes duties of necessity and mercy), what witness do we bring to the world? American culture especially worships at several altars (like the Athenians) and this one event (we must not be blind to it) brings them all together: not just the worship of sport but of entertainment more broadly, of covetousness and crass commercialism, of illicit sexuality, etc. And all of this takes place on the day that we are to give to the worship of our great God and King.

Let us resist this, first of all, out of obedience to Christ our King, for His glory; secondly, for the good and peace of our own souls; and lastly, for a burning and shining witness to a world that is dying and has this, and other things like it, as one of its primary feeble and futile attempts to find joy while continuing to shake the fist and say "I will not have this Man to rule over me." Yes, He made the Sabbath for man and not man for the Sabbath. But if anyone thinks that he can seriously argue that this is what He made the Sabbath for, God have mercy on us all. 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 11 | Edifying 2


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Here is my much less erudite and dignified rant on the subject 

https://benjaminpglaser.wordpress.com/2015/01/26/semi-regular-sabbath-rant/


----------



## kodos

Often people when stating that "Christ came to set us free from legalism" forget too that "Christ also came to set us free from lawlessness (sin)."

I think it is interesting that of all the Commandments, the 2nd and 4th Commandments are the most heavily under assault within the Church. Both directly are connected with the Worship of God.

But it is no wonder that Satan and the Sinful Nature _despise_ the 4th Commandment. It is the Commandment that gives us time for deepened Communion with God, for being fed by the Means of Grace, for proclaiming Salvation to the Lost, for Performing Deeds of Mercy to the Poor and Afflicted. 

It is rest for those who have labored, both physically and spiritually - those who have been slaves to sin and the world. It is a time of refreshment for the Church. It is time spent when her Lord recharges her, and gives her the Spiritual Food for the following 6 days of warfare. It loudly proclaims the Resurrection of Jesus Christ, that this world is passing away, that a _New Creation_ has come, old things have passed, all things being powerfully brought under the feet of Jesus Christ. It teaches us of the gospel - that salvation is not by works, but by rest in the finished work of Christ. It gives us a foretaste of heaven, time being spent with our Lord and His People for _all eternity_. It should excite us that heaven will be like this, yet more glorious!

In kindness we also have strangers to the promises of God (Exodus 20:10) cease from their labors towards us so that they too can hear of these things and may be saved by the faithful preaching of the Word of God (Romans 10:17) by the working of the Spirit. We do not try to shut them out of the means of grace, praying that they too will come and attend the worship services and hear of the spiritual rest that is found in Jesus Christ, and that they may be saved.

Powerfully bound up in the 4th Commandment are Love to God and Love to Neighbor! How can the Church not see these things, as we see people wishing instead to waste away the day on trifles, and vanities. The pots of meat back in Egypt as it were.

No wonder Satan and the Sinful Nature of our Flesh have managed to deceive ourselves that the Sabbath is Cruel, Unkind, Uncharitable - when it is the very opposite of all of these things.

The Super Bowl attempts to rob God of His Glory, and to weaken God's People.

So yes, please do decry legalism. But decry _true_ legalism, and do not decry the Sabbath Day of the Lord - where Love to God and Love to Neighbor are _rightly_ and _lawfully_ expressed.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## nicnap

Bill The Baptist said:


> I certainly appreciate your sentiment, however if recording the game and watching on another day is tantamount to enabling Sabbath breakers, could not the same be said of patronizing establishments that are open on Sunday even if done on another day?



Not quite. It would be like someone demanding a restaurant make them a meal on Sunday that they would pick up on Monday. That would be the correlation. Here, the person is not going in and eating what was demanded to be made on the Lord's day, but they are ordering and eating on another day.



MichaelNZ said:


> These last two posts reminded me of Judaism and their extremely legalistic Sabbath restrictions.



I do hope you are not equating Patrick's understanding of necessity and mercy (both of which power is in our day) with legalistic arguing. The legalistic side would be the stricture that power cannot be made use of because it is work (of any sort), rather than take into account the provisions of our Lord for works of necessity and mercy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edm

MichaelNZ said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edm said:
> 
> 
> 
> This argument could keep on going forever...do you use electricity on the Sabbath? Someone is working at the power plant...
> 
> 
> 
> How is someone working at the power plant a violation of the standards as it relates to _duties of necessity and mercy (_Isa. 63:13; Matt. 12:1-13)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These last two posts reminded me of Judaism and their extremely legalistic Sabbath restrictions. The legality of using electricity generated in Israeli power plants on the Sabbath has been debated. Jesus came to set us free from legalism.
Click to expand...


I was not saying you were sinning by using electricity on the Sabbath. Only saying that people could get legalistic and take it there. Which I think someone mentioned below that post. As for eating in a restaurant on the Sabbath only when out of town and traveling, in that case you would probably be glad that someone is working on the Sabbath. I agree that we should keep the Sabbath holy. I also have been in situations, like the Army, where I worked on Sunday. I think we are all in agreement that most people today don't keep the whole day for prayer and rest. We consider the Super Bowl a game. But for the football players, nascar drivers etc, it is a job, and the way that they feed their families and support themselves.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

We don't commend or fail to condemn prostitution because some make a living at it.


Edm said:


> We consider the Super Bowl a game. But for the football players, nascar drivers etc, it is a job, and the way that they feed their families and support themselves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

A Sabbatarian car driver, as an example, could make a living and feed his family, but would be limited to lower series which race on Friday's and Saturday's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edm

I would not correlate an athlete with a prostitute. ( yes I know jokes can be made doing so). Again, this is one of those topics that will and can continue forever. I can think of many professions that work on Sunday. Firefighters,police,Military, athletes,public works, doctors etc. and if we REALLY want to get legal about it, everyone of them signed up for their job, knowing they probably would have to work on Sundays. If everyone took it to the same level, everyone would choose a profession that did not work on the Sabbath. Would that be what God intends? I think Jesus answered that question. I do feel that we should keep the Sabbath holy. I am not arguing that we shouldn't. I am just saying that at some point it seems man is deciding what jobs are ok to do and what is not ok.


NaphtaliPress said:


> We don't commend or fail to condemn prostitution because some make a living at it.
> 
> 
> Edm said:
> 
> 
> 
> We consider the Super Bowl a game. But for the football players, nascar drivers etc, it is a job, and the way that they feed their families and support themselves.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Edm said:


> MichaelNZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edm said:
> 
> 
> 
> This argument could keep on going forever...do you use electricity on the Sabbath? Someone is working at the power plant...
> 
> 
> 
> How is someone working at the power plant a violation of the standards as it relates to _duties of necessity and mercy (_Isa. 63:13; Matt. 12:1-13)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These last two posts reminded me of Judaism and their extremely legalistic Sabbath restrictions. The legality of using electricity generated in Israeli power plants on the Sabbath has been debated. Jesus came to set us free from legalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not saying you were sinning by using electricity on the Sabbath. Only saying that people could get legalistic and take it there. Which I think someone mentioned below that post. As for eating in a restaurant on the Sabbath only when out of town and traveling, in that case you would probably be glad that someone is working on the Sabbath. I agree that we should keep the Sabbath holy. I also have been in situations, like the Army, where I worked on Sunday. I think we are all in agreement that most people today don't keep the whole day for prayer and rest. We consider the Super Bowl a game. But for the football players, nascar drivers etc, it is a job, and the way that they feed their families and support themselves.
Click to expand...


It is certainly possible to become overly legalistic regarding the Sabbath, as the Pharisees clearly had become, and certainly all of us fail in keeping it completely. But our inability to completely keep a commandment of God in no way mitigates its authority over us. In my estimation, part of keeping the Sabbath holy is striving to completely keep it even though we will most certainly fail, as opposed to simply throwing our hands up and determining that since we can't keep it completely then there is no sense in even making the attempt.


----------



## JML

Edm said:


> I would not correlate an athlete with a prostitute. ( yes I know jokes can be made doing so). Again, this is one of those topics that will and can continue forever. I can think of many professions that work on Sunday. Firefighters,police,Military, athletes,public works, doctors etc. and if we REALLY want to get legal about it, everyone of them signed up for their job, knowing they probably would have to work on Sundays. If everyone took it to the same level, everyone would choose a profession that did not work on the Sabbath. Would that be what God intends? I think Jesus answered that question. I do feel that we should keep the Sabbath holy. I am not arguing that we shouldn't. I am just saying that at some point it seems man is deciding what jobs are ok to do and what is not ok.



Working as an athlete on the Lord's Day is in no way a work of necessity or mercy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edm

I agree 100%



Bill The Baptist said:


> Edm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MichaelNZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edm said:
> 
> 
> 
> This argument could keep on going forever...do you use electricity on the Sabbath? Someone is working at the power plant...
> 
> 
> 
> How is someone working at the power plant a violation of the standards as it relates to _duties of necessity and mercy (_Isa. 63:13; Matt. 12:1-13)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These last two posts reminded me of Judaism and their extremely legalistic Sabbath restrictions. The legality of using electricity generated in Israeli power plants on the Sabbath has been debated. Jesus came to set us free from legalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not saying you were sinning by using electricity on the Sabbath. Only saying that people could get legalistic and take it there. Which I think someone mentioned below that post. As for eating in a restaurant on the Sabbath only when out of town and traveling, in that case you would probably be glad that someone is working on the Sabbath. I agree that we should keep the Sabbath holy. I also have been in situations, like the Army, where I worked on Sunday. I think we are all in agreement that most people today don't keep the whole day for prayer and rest. We consider the Super Bowl a game. But for the football players, nascar drivers etc, it is a job, and the way that they feed their families and support themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is certainly possible to become overly legalistic regarding the Sabbath, as the Pharisees clearly had become, and certainly all of us fail in keeping it completely. But our inability to completely keep a commandment of God in no way mitigates its authority over us. In my estimation, part of keeping the Sabbath holy is striving to completely keep it even though we will most certainly fail, as opposed to simply throwing our hands up and determining that since we can't keep it completely then there is no sense in even making the attempt.
Click to expand...


----------



## NaphtaliPress

An entertainer, be they an athlete or what ever, who works on the Lord's Day, breaks the fourth commandment just as clearly as the prostitute in making a living at that profession breaks the seventh commandment. They may both claim the "job" makes it necessary; but what they are doing is a sin regardless. Entertainment licet or otherwise is not a work of necessity or mercy. 


Edm said:


> I would not correlate an athlete with a prostitute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peairtach

Edm said:


> I would not correlate an athlete with a prostitute. ( yes I know jokes can be made doing so). Again, this is one of those topics that will and can continue forever. I can think of many professions that work on Sunday. Firefighters,police,Military, athletes,public works, doctors etc. and if we REALLY want to get legal about it, everyone of them signed up for their job, knowing they probably would have to work on Sundays. If everyone took it to the same level, everyone would choose a profession that did not work on the Sabbath. Would that be what God intends? I think Jesus answered that question. I do feel that we should keep the Sabbath holy. I am not arguing that we shouldn't. I am just saying that at some point it seems man is deciding what jobs are ok to do and what is not ok.
> 
> 
> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't commend or fail to condemn prostitution because some make a living at it.
> 
> 
> Edm said:
> 
> 
> 
> We consider the Super Bowl a game. But for the football players, nascar drivers etc, it is a job, and the way that they feed their families and support themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you are confounding works of necessity and mercy like being a nurse or a firefighter with being involved in sports on the Lord's Day, which subordinate standards did you say you agreed with in joining the Puritan Board? You obviously don't understand the distinction that e.g. the Westminster standards - based on the example and teaching of our Lord - make between works of necessity, mercy and worship, which should be done on the Lord's Day, and works which are not to be done on the Lord's Day. There is nothing legalistic in working out the proper shape and scope of Sabbath observance from these principles exemplified by our Lord in distinction to the genuine legalism of the Pharisees, and in distinction to those who do not care to have Christ as Lord of the Sabbath and who wish to abuse it with sports and all sorts of labour.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edm

Thank you all for your replies to my statements. I am nowhere near where I strive to be in my Reformed education. I am newly reformed as in 3 years and yes I am learning everyday. I appreciate the insight I gather here and fully recognize that I have a lot to learn. Discussions like this help me to grow in my understanding of Gods word. I don't mean to sound as if I am arguing, I may come across that way, but that is not my intention.


----------



## Peairtach

Edm said:


> Thank you all for your replies to my statements. I am nowhere near where I strive to be in my Reformed education. I am newly reformed as in 3 years and yes I am learning everyday. I appreciate the insight I gather here and fully recognize that I have a lot to learn. Discussions like this help me to grow in my understanding of Gods word. I don't mean to sound as if I am arguing, I may come across that way, but that is not my intention.



Thanks for that Edm. I was a bit concerned that my post might sound a bit censorious or that it would dissuade you from continuing with the PB, and was maybe going to say something to that effect. 

The PB can be "an education in itself" in learning about the Reformed faith, and the Fourth Commandment can be more mangled and confused than the other nine by the depradations of dispensationalism, liberalism and antinomiamism, even in the minds of those who have been exposed to Reformed teaching for some time.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whirlingmerc

Eric Liddel when in China in a prison camp was a teacher over hundreds of students and agreed to referee their game's on the Sabbath.... so they didn't kill eachother I guess.... 

I was dissapointed that my son is graduating and the school insists on having students show up early Sunday mornign for graduation preparation ... not very sensative to issues of diversity of conscience for such a liberal Universisty


----------



## Andres

Alan D. Strange said:


> The Super Bowl is a clear violation of the Standards.



     

The End.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnotherDaniel

The Super Bowl is not a duty of necessity or mercy.

But to be consistent one should not use electricity, running water or a whole host of other things that are not necessary for 99% of us.

Unless we are just going to be arbitrary in deciding what we should abstain from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mgkortus

Much of this conversation has focused on the prohibition to work on or support those who work on the Sabbath day. 

An important perspective not to forget...

Sundays are filled with tremendous privileges! We can set aside our normal labors and dedicate our time to the service of the Lord. This includes worshipping Him, fellowshipping with the body of Christ, spending extra time reading the Word and praying, studying the Reformed faith, etc. 

Watching the Super Bowl deprives us of several hours we could spend enjoying such privileges…


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Our modern society and the observance of the Lord’s day has been discussed before I think. To whatever extent we may use conveniences on the Lord’s day, they are at least needful in order that we may devote the day to the Lord. But that question and any issues it may raise, does nothing to justify entertaining ourselves with the Super Bowl instead of worshipping God as we are commanded to do. 


Potter said:


> The Super Bowl is not a duty of necessity or mercy.
> 
> But to be consistent one should not use electricity, running water or a whole host of other things that are not necessary for 99% of us.
> 
> Unless we are just going to be arbitrary in deciding what we should abstain from?


----------



## Miss Marple

What if you didn't "demand" the restaurant make the meal? What if they made the cheeseburger on Sunday, and it was in your fridge as someone's leftovers, would you eat it on Monday? I think that's a more accurate correlation.


----------



## Free Christian

John Lanier said:


> Whatever day, month, year you watch the Super Bowl, you are watching a video of people in the act of Sabbath breaking.


Didn't think of it that way for some reason, just didn't click. Its on our TV live on a Monday and I was thinking of watching it, fishing is looking like a better option now me thinks.


----------



## kodos

Potter said:


> The Super Bowl is not a duty of necessity or mercy.
> 
> But to be consistent one should not use electricity, running water or a whole host of other things that are not necessary for 99% of us.
> 
> Unless we are just going to be arbitrary in deciding what we should abstain from?



As Chris mentions - we have had these discussions before, and there have been good discussions and debates about this in the past. These are things that are up for some debate. For instance, since our church sanctuary doesn't have exterior windows (our meeting space used to be office space or something), we have no natural light. So, electricity is pretty much necessary for the lighting conditions we find ourselves in. Hospitals need electricity, my fridge needs electricity, and so forth.

However, the Super Bowl is so _completely_ outside of the parameters of Sabbath keeping, it should not even be up for debate. The only way you can be consistent and hold to watching the Super Bowl being okay is to say that the 4th Commandment has been done away with. The players are not making _food_ on the Lord's Day, they are not doing anything remotely _productive_ in a classical sense. It is pure frivolity. There is no thoughtful analysis how the half-time show can be a deed of necessity or mercy. There's none of that. In fact, one might even make the case that the players are breaking the 6th Commandment by their actions on that day. But I think that's a topic for a different thread.

I mention this often, but I think it needs to be said in this thread.

For some reason, *I never find the other commandments scrutinized nearly as much as I see the fourth*. For instance, all of the men here must think they hold to the 7th Commandment quite well. I don't hear, "it's hard for me to keep the 7th Commandment in its entirety and consistently, so what's the use? I might as well have an adulterous relationship with another woman... You know, just to be _consistent_". Such words, I pray are never uttered from the mouths of God's People.

Maybe I am just a terrible Christian, but I struggle with _all_ of God's commandments, not just the fourth. Do not think the 4th Commandment is somehow a burden, and the others are "easy". None are possible to keep without the aid of the Spirit of God and a heart right with Him. All should be a delight, though we like Paul exclaim, "O wretched man that I am!... Who will deliver me from this body of death? I thank God - through Jesus Christ our Lord!"

Here's a look at the 7th Commandment - judge how well you keep it. 

*Q: What are the duties required in the seventh commandment?
*A: The duties required in the seventh commandment are, chastity in body, mind, affections, (1 Thess. 4:4, Job 31:1, 1 Cor. 7:34) words, (Col. 4:6) and behavior; (1 Pet. 3:2) and the preservation of it in ourselves and others; (1 Cor. 7:2,35–36) watchfulness over the eyes and all the senses; (Job 31:1) temperance, (Acts 24:24–25) keeping of chaste company, (Prov. 2:16–20) modesty in apparel; (1 Tim. 2:9) marriage by those that have not the gift of continency, (1 Cor. 7:2,9) conjugal love, (Prov. 5:19–20) and cohabitation; (1 Pet. 3:7) diligent labor in our callings; (Prov. 31:11,27–28) shunning all occasions of uncleanliness, and resisting temptations thereunto. (Prov. 5:8, Gen. 39:8–10)

----

*Q: What are the sins forbidden in the seventh commandment?
*A: The sins forbidden in the seventh commandment, besides the neglect of the duties required, (Prov. 5:7) are, adultery, fornication, (Heb. 13:4, Gal. 5:19) rape, incest, (2 Sam. 13:14, 1 Cor. 5:1) sodomy, and all unnatural lusts; (Rom. 1:24,26–27, Lev. 20:15–16) all unclean imaginations, thoughts, purposes, and affections; (Matt. 5:28, Matt. 15:19, Col. 3:5) all corrupt or filthy communications, or listening thereunto; (Eph. 5:3–4, Prov. 7:5,21–22) wanton looks, (Isa. 3:16, 2 Pet. 2:14) impudent or light behaviour, immodest apparel; (Prov. 7:10,13) prohibiting of lawful, (1 Tim. 4:3) and dispensing with unlawful marriages; (Lev. 18:1–21, Mark 6:18, Mal. 2:11–12) allowing, tolerating, keeping of stews, and resorting to them; (1 Kings 15:12, 2 Kings 23:7, Deut. 23:17–18, Lev. 19:29, Jer. 5:7, Prov. 7:24–27) entangling vows of single life, (Matt. 19:10–11) undue delay of marriage, (1 Cor. 7:7–9, Gen. 38:26) having more wives or husbands than one at the same time; (Mal. 2:14–15, Matt. 19:5) unjust divorce, (Mal. 2:16, Matt. 5:32) or desertion; (1 Cor. 7:12–13) idleness, gluttony, drunkenness, (Ezek. 16:49, Prov. 23:30–33) unchaste company; (Gen. 39:19, Prov. 5:8) lascivious songs, books, pictures, dancings, stage plays; (Eph. 5:4, Ezek. 23:14–16, Isa. 23:15–17, Isa. 3:16, Mark 6:22, Rom. 13:13, 1 Pet. 4:3) and all other provocations to, or acts of uncleanness, either in ourselves or others. (2 Kings 9:30, Jer. 4:30, Ezek. 23:40)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peairtach

Potter said:


> The Super Bowl is not a duty of necessity or mercy.
> 
> But to be consistent one should not use electricity, running water or a whole host of other things that are not necessary for 99% of us.
> 
> Unless we are just going to be arbitrary in deciding what we should abstain from?



This has been discussed before on the PB. Q.V. such posts.

Suffice it to say that these utilities are necessities - probably for 99% of us - and great blessings from God, and not having them would entail more and not less works of necessity and/or mercy on the Lord's Day if they were cut off for the duration of the day.

Ethical casuistry is inescapable and can be bad or good. It shouldn't be done arbitrarily, but using Scripture and sanctified common sense.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I'm with Rom; but it is not a new puzzle. The Puritans met with the same objection early on. I have used this quotation a lot lately but it is a good one. 
"Lastly, though no man can perfectly keep this commandment, either in thought, word or deed, no more than he can any other; yet this is that perfection that we must aim at; and wherein, if we fail, we must repent us, and crave pardon for Christ’s sake. For as the whole law is our schoolmaster to lead us to Christ (Gal. 3:24); so is every particular commandment, and namely this of the Sabbath. And therefore we are not to measure the length and breadth of it by the over-scant rule of our own inability, but by the perfect reed of the Temple (Ezek. 40:3); that is, by the absolute righteousness of God himself, which only can give us the full measure of it." From Nicholas Bownd, _Sabbathum Veteris Et Novi Testamenti: or, The True Doctrine of the Sabbath_ (1606; Naphtali Press, forthcoming Spring 2015), 8-9. A reminder this is on prepub; see here.



kodos said:


> For some reason, I never find the other commandments scrutinized nearly as much as I see the fourth.


----------



## kodos

Excellent quote Chris! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## MichaelNZ

Again, I'm noticing the similarities to the Jewish Sabbath restrictions. "Duties of necessity and mercy" seem very similar to the Jewish concept of _pikuach nefesh_ (the teaching that Sabbath restrictions (and almost any other Jewish law) can be broken in order to save someone's life). I noticed this especially with regard to generating electricity.

Honestly, if you look into how the Sabbath is observed by Orthodox Jews, you'll see just how absurd they have made it.


----------



## Peairtach

MichaelNZ said:


> Again, I'm noticing the similarities to the Jewish Sabbath restrictions. "Duties of necessity and mercy" seem very similar to the Jewish concept of _pikuach nefesh_ (the teaching that Sabbath restrictions (and almost any other Jewish law) can be broken in order to save someone's life). I noticed this especially with regard to generating electricity.
> 
> Honestly, if you look into how the Sabbath is observed by Orthodox Jews, you'll see just how absurd they have made it.



If you compare the Sabbath of the Pharisees/ Orthodox Jews to the Sabbath of Christ/Reformed Christians, you'll see the difference.

Jesus observed the Sabbath in the way it was meant to be observed from the beginning.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kodos

MichaelNZ said:


> Again, I'm noticing the similarities to the Jewish Sabbath restrictions. "Duties of necessity and mercy" seem very similar to the Jewish concept of _pikuach nefesh_ (the teaching that Sabbath restrictions (and almost any other Jewish law) can be broken in order to save someone's life). I noticed this especially with regard to generating electricity.
> 
> Honestly, if you look into how the Sabbath is observed by Orthodox Jews, you'll see just how absurd they have made it.



Pardon me, brother - but this is a fallacious line of reasoning. Because _Orthodox Jews_ do some thing, and because _in your mind_ it _appears_ similar to what Reformed Christians believe, there must be something wrong with it. But that doesn't wash.

Duties of necessity and mercy come straight from _the Word of God_ itself. Not through the muddled reasonings of Rabbis who turn away from The Lord of the Sabbath.

Matthew 12:7 - But if you had known what this means, *‘I desire mercy and not sacrifice,’* you would not have condemned the guiltless. 8 For the Son of Man is *Lord even of the Sabbath*.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## aadebayo

Thanks very much for this brother. It raises a lot of issues that we will all do well to consider. I felt rebuked by this, but this is good, because it has awoken me to my responsibility of obeying God, including keeping the Sabbath, for my sanctification.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

This year is more tempting than others since my Falcons are in it, but it is hard to succumb to this particular temptation when you don't have a television. If your right eye causes you to stumble, pluck it out.


----------



## Romans922

Every Lord's day during 'football season' as I look through my facebook newsfeed to see many quotes from puritans and pastor's little quotes, etc. I am also extremely grieved by many elders of Christ's church (and those who hold to the Standards without stated difference) and yet so wrapped up in football, watching football, getting emotional about play calls, that it shows forth an idol they have. For obvious reasons that they are breaking the command of God, but the zeal they have for it compared to everything else the speak of. I think, "These are the Reformed Confessional guys." And then I question, "Where are we as the Church when our elders are more passionate about a sport on the Lord's day than about the Lord's day itself?" Lord's day became for them Lord's morning, and then take pleasure in football day.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013

We can look at rules, theology, and philosophy, but as well, our heart's desire should be to be with our triune God on the day he has appointed, and see that others honor this as well. The super bowl should bring sadness to us because there is a relational disconnect between those who participate in it and their desire to be with their Father. We should desire the spiritual rather than be satisfied with the earthly.


----------



## Pilgrim

I don't know if it has been mentioned, but it seems to me that there are 6th commandment questions as well with the recent revelations about CTE. 

These spectacles are so ingrained in the culture that one receives tremendous pushback if any questions are raised about them at all, whether the argument is related to a specific commandment or simply a considered judgment. Think about the recent popularity of women in MMA. Wouldn't this (and combat sports in general) have been considered barbarism and something akin to the old Roman bread and circuses by our forefathers? Were they wrong? If memory serves, a prominent former college basketball coach said several years ago that a civilization that pays its athletes and entertainers such exhorbitant sums is a civilization in decline.

(My apologies if this too far off topic. Feel free to delete if so, and maybe I'll revisit it at a later time.)


----------



## TylerRay

greenbaggins said:


> Watching it at all, no matter what day we actually watch it, is contributing to their breaking the Sabbath, is it not?


I agree wholeheartedly with Rev. Keister's sentiment. The issue at stake is that of participating in the sins of others. Here is an excellent sermon I heard recently on that subject.


----------



## Cymro

A verse from 1Cor13 came to mind. Charity rejoices not in iniquity. Which can mean, love does not have full cheer or joy in moral wrongfulness of character, life or act. So to delight or have ones spirit raised in entertainment on the Sabbath is to rejoice in sin. Much as I love my national rugby team, and want them to win every game, and am shattered when they lose, they will be playing a week this Sabbath and I am not concerned whether they win or lose. I cannot delight in wrong doing by them or any temptation to me to break the holy Sabbath in viewing.


----------



## Douglas P.

I have a few questions that I have been curious about, this is particularly aimed at those who would see watching the Super Bowl as an act of breaking their understanding of the 4th commandant.

Is the problem with watching the Super Bowl the fact that you, yourself, the believing Christian, are partaking in the activity of watching a sport on the Lord’s Day?

Or, is the problem with watching the Super Bowl the fact that you are watching people who are in the act of breaking your understanding of the 4th commandant and its implications on the Christian life?

Or is it both?

If it’s both, then would it be improper to watch highlights of the game on ESPN the following day, week, month year?

What about other sports, such as baseball or basketball, which occasionally have games fall on Sunday, would watching highlights the following day also be outside your understanding of the 4th commandant and its implications on the Christian life?

I noticed a few on here also engage in the NCAA football league on the PB (Myself included ). Many of the players in those games are looking to one day play on Sunday’s. Would watching them, knowing their intention to hopefully one day break your understanding of the 4th commandant, be okay, being that, in some sense we are supporting them?

I know there are many questions along these lines, but I am curious to know if anyone has really thought them through.


----------



## ZackF

Why is this thread dated 2015?


----------



## Douglas P.

ZackF said:


> Why is this thread dated 2015?



Because the original post was made back in 2015. Looks like the closed/locked thread mechanism isn't functioning.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I 'bump'd' the thread. It's got some good posts and, so, no need for a new one this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grant Van Leuven

Amen! Thanks for sharing. I just forwarded the link to my church brethren for their enjoyment and appreciation.

On a side note, since I learned to so understand and practice the Christian Sabbath years ago, my life as a woeful Buffalo Bills fan sure got a lot easier! (A few Monday, Thursday, or Saturday games a season is about all the self-inflicted wounding I can take!)


----------



## ZackF

Douglas Padgett said:


> I noticed a few on here also engage in the NCAA football league on the PB (Myself included ). Many of the players in those games are looking to one day play on Sunday’s. Would watching them, knowing their intention to hopefully one day break your understanding of the 4th commandant, be okay, being that, in some sense we are supporting them?
> 
> I know there are many questions along these lines, but I am curious to know if anyone has really thought them through.


No. It is about breaking the commandment and not who might break the commandment some time in the future. I am with Andrew.

All kinds of vain, screaming sports talk clutters up mens' thoughts and speech all of the time with the Lord's Day proving to be no barrier. I have a job that could fall under a "necessity " provision but a staple petition of my family's prayer life is to keep it to an absolute minimum and that I may have the Lord's Day to worship. Spending a precious Lord's Day other than in rest and worship is heartbreaking anymore.

That has only been in recent years. Due to some system errors I've got to go into into work this coming Lord's Day and approve my employee's time cards. It won't take long but it is still unpleasant, let alone working the entire day when it comes up from time to time.


----------



## fredtgreco

@Grant Van Leuven Are you from Buffalo? I did not become Reformed until _after _I watched the Bills lose four Super Bowls!


----------



## OPC'n

I hate football so no for me


----------



## jwithnell

Surely the NFL can be considered the stranger within our gates? Of all the commandments, the fourth most stridently shows the application of the law to all types of people. 

A few other things to consider, Edm, that aren't mentioned in the able responses already given: 

First, we were created to live in a world governed by creation (work) and rest. From the beginning, before our bodies were weakened from the fall, we were commanded to rest. Most exceptions people raise can be answered by re-engaging this God-given cycle. All of the other six days may be used to ensure a day of worship and rest.

Secondly, what we see in the New Testament isn't about eliminating law. Quite often, what is dismissed are the elaborate schemes of fencing the law. Make a mental note and as you read through the gospels, look up what the law actually says, and see how often Jesus dismisses the scribes (Pharasees, leaders etc.) as enforcing traditions of man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Herald

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> How is someone working at the power plant a violation of the standards as it relates to _duties of necessity and mercy (_Isa. 63:13; Matt. 12:1-13)?


I'm not trying to be cheeky, but I was told by someone that electricity is not a necessity (in relation to the Sabbath). Their reasoning was that technological progress shouldn't negate keeping the Sabbath. Ergo, working at a power plant is not truly a work of necessity. Perhaps the person who told me that was straining at gnats, but it does give pause to consider whether the attitude one has towards the Sabbath is at least equal to its outward observance.


----------



## AnotherDaniel

Potter said:


> The Super Bowl is not a duty of necessity or mercy.
> 
> But to be consistent one should not use electricity, running water or a whole host of other things that are not necessary for 99% of us.
> 
> Unless we are just going to be arbitrary in deciding what we should abstain from?



I need to repent of this post. The Super Bowl is obviously a violation of the 4th commandment. My above post came out of a heart that was rebelling against what I knew to be the truth, that Sunday is a day set aside for resting in the Lord, for worshipping Him and learning more of His boundless grace and truth.

Please forgive me and thank you all for the instructive posts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Edifying 1 | Rejoicing 2


----------



## ZackF

Herald said:


> I'm not trying to be cheeky, but I was told by someone that electricity is not a necessity (in relation to the Sabbath). Their reasoning was that technological progress shouldn't negate keeping the Sabbath. Ergo, working at a power plant is not truly a work of necessity. Perhaps the person who told me that was straining at gnats, but it does give pause to consider whether the attitude one has towards the Sabbath is at least equal to its outward observance.



Interesting thoughts but electricity is a necessity for someone hooked to a ventilator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress

It doesn't give me pause and it's not a convincing argument. It also maligns the kindness of the Lord and errs in thinking the command is simply ceasing from activity. The Lord in commanding a day to set aside for His worship did not do so expecting us to be as deprived and miserable as possible. Modern advancements are a blessing and require far fewer to labor for the benefit of many than if everyone were devoting time themselves to providing the basics for their houses. Or do we really want to go back to tending our own fires to heat the house, coal fired bedwarmers in cold climates, and chamber pots; and in reference to Zack's point, let loved one's die when we get tired hand pumping a ventilator? 


Herald said:


> I'm not trying to be cheeky, but I was told by someone that electricity is not a necessity (in relation to the Sabbath). Their reasoning was that technological progress shouldn't negate keeping the Sabbath. Ergo, working at a power plant is not truly a work of necessity. Perhaps the person who told me that was straining at gnats, but it does give pause to consider whether the attitude one has towards the Sabbath is at least equal to its outward observance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## ZackF

NaphtaliPress said:


> It doesn't give me pause and it's not a convincing argument. It also maligns the kindness of the Lord and errs in thinking the command is simply ceasing from activity. The Lord in commanding a day to set aside for His worship did not do so expecting us to be as deprived and miserable as possible. Modern advancements are a blessing and require far fewer to labor for the benefit of many than if everyone were devoting time themselves to providing the basics for their houses. Or do we really want to go back to tending our own fires to heat the house, coal fired bedwarmers in cold climates, and chamber pots; and in reference to Zack's point, let loved one's die when we get tired hand pumping a ventilator?



These are important remarks. That a power plant security guard (who incidentally may be praying and working to get as many Lord's Days off as possible) would be thought of the same way as a Super Bowl devotee is beyond me.


----------



## jfschultz

Bill, Much has changed since Westminster in terms of what is a work of necessity. Technological progress has produced areas of necessity that were unknown in the middle of the 17th century. A power plant would fall in this category. The loss of electricity can have a major impact in areas that are clearly issues of necessity such as life saving equipment at hospitals, and fire and police communications.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

One may even take it a bit further in considering _the minister_. Vinet says, "Only let me remind young candidates of the apostle’s remark, “Let no man despise thy _youth_,” (1 Tim. 4:12). Notwithstanding the form, this is truly a command. And, again, the apostle was careful to say to Timothy, “_Flee youthful lusts,” _(2 Tim. 2:22). This was the only means of securing his youth against contempt; and we may suppose that these restrictions were more seasonable in youth than afterward. We must take care of _indulgence _on the side to which we are already _propense. _There are *amusements which we must renounce. *The chase (gamed hunting based on dress), gaming, the theatre; under a certain form, music, and, in general, a passionate taste for any art. None of these things are seemly in a _minister; _the effect upon him will not be good, and it will expose him to censure." If the minister is to think this way, then, why not the Christian of which the minster is one first?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

